# 1/6 figure of a German Shepherd



## truffis (May 18, 2014)

I am the proud friend of a 2 year old german shepherd, is my first dog and i spend a lot of time with her so it has become a very important part of my family.
As i work both as a sculptor and illustrator it was about time she became one of my favourite models.
You know the way they are, smart, loyal, funny, powerful, lovely, beautiful, a bit crazy, almost human, and for me like a non stop source of inspiration. So after drawing her for several months a few weeks ago i decided to make my first 1/6 GSD sculpture but trying something different than the regular pose figure everybody is used to.
So after several studies i began to sculpt as we share the love for these amazing animals i thought you would like to to see the process of what i´ve done.
Here you´re the pics. All opinions are welcome

Best from Spain


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Incredibly life like,I wish I could sculpt like that. What kind of of sculpy do you use,btw?


----------



## truffis (May 18, 2014)

Thanks, it´s just practise. For these project i´ve used super sculpey firm grey


Foresthund said:


> Incredibly life like,I wish I could sculpt like that. What kind of of sculpy do you use,btw?


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

oh wow, that's amazing. Can we see pics of your muse?


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

beautifully done...!!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

That's beautiful! You're very talented.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow, that's amazing! The footpads really got me, it's just so detailed and lifelike.


----------



## truffis (May 18, 2014)

Thanks all!. Here you are "my muse"


----------



## kdawnk (Mar 26, 2014)

Beautiful job, and dog!
Would love to see more if you're going to do more, and other things you've sculpted in general!


----------



## truffis (May 18, 2014)

Thanks a lot!. I´m going to share some more pics


kdawnk said:


> Beautiful job, and dog!
> Would love to see more if you're going to do more, and other things you've sculpted in general!


----------



## truffis (May 18, 2014)

These ones are from the molding and casting process


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

and what a beautiful muse she is 

I hope you let us see the finished product


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

Beautiful GSD  thanks for sharing the mold process look forward to seeing more..


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Wow, that is really really cool! You're very talented. I hope you share more pictures of your GSD art!


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

I love your sculpture, it's great! What's your dog's name?


----------



## doggiepop (Feb 27, 2014)

nice work. great looking dog. what kind of dog is she?


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

Great sculptures and a great looking dog. I look forward to seeing more of both.


----------



## WRayet (May 6, 2014)

That's amazing! I wish I were that skilled with my hands. Your dog is beautiful, by the way. Love the little splotch of white on her chest.


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

WOW, beautiful dog and beautiful sculpture!!


----------



## truffis (May 18, 2014)

Thanks all for your words. Lia is a german shepherd female, very smart and a bit crazy!.


----------



## truffis (May 18, 2014)

The sculpture in the painting process. Here you are the primer paint layer pics.


----------



## CalliePup (May 19, 2014)

Wow that is amazing!! I love to sculpt as well, unfortunately I never have the materials to do so. Is this just a hobby or is it a source of income for you? Cause I would love a sculpture of my dog, and I know so many people who would want theirs as well


----------



## truffis (May 18, 2014)

Thanks a lot CalliePup, yes i work as sculptor and illustrator.


----------



## truffis (May 18, 2014)

This is the finished sculpture in the Panda Shepherd version


----------



## truffis (May 18, 2014)

Gold and Black version


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

All I can say is wow


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

WOW! So cool! That pose is so awesome. Great work!


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

thats amazing

i take inspiration from my dog too, but im not as talented as you lol most of my art involves her somehow


----------



## truffis (May 18, 2014)

Thanks, i´ve tried to make something diferent from the regular figurine pose.


----------



## Petmagasin (Apr 24, 2014)

Amazing! how much time did you spend to finish this project? 


truffis said:


> I am the proud friend of a 2 year old german shepherd, is my first dog and i spend a lot of time with her so it has become a very important part of my family.
> As i work both as a sculptor and illustrator it was about time she became one of my favourite models.
> You know the way they are, smart, loyal, funny, powerful, lovely, beautiful, a bit crazy, almost human, and for me like a non stop source of inspiration. So after drawing her for several months a few weeks ago i decided to make my first 1/6 GSD sculpture but trying something different than the regular pose figure everybody is used to.
> So after several studies i began to sculpt as we share the love for these amazing animals i thought you would like to to see the process of what i´ve done.
> ...


----------



## BlackHaus (Nov 11, 2013)

Wow!! Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Holy cow, that's so cool!


----------



## doggiepop (Feb 27, 2014)

look at my avatar. i was kidding when i said "what kind of dog is she"? lol.



doggiepop said:


> nice work. great looking dog. what kind of dog is she?





truffis said:


> Thanks all for your words. Lia is a german shepherd female, very smart and a bit crazy!.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

Wow! That's amazing.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

beautiful work...


----------



## truffis (May 18, 2014)

LOL, ahhh i can see now!. Amazing dog by the way


doggiepop said:


> look at my avatar. i was kidding when i said "what kind of dog is she"? lol.


----------



## truffis (May 18, 2014)

Thanks and congrats for those beautiful dogs!


BlackHaus said:


> Wow!! Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## truffis (May 18, 2014)

Thanks a lot


sassafras said:


> Holy cow, that's so cool!


----------



## truffis (May 18, 2014)

Thanks Patricia


PatriciafromCO said:


> beautiful work...


Thank you!


Little Wise Owl said:


> Wow! That's amazing.


----------



## truffis (May 18, 2014)

Thanks, it took me some weeks Pet magasin. I can´t tell exactly the duration because i was doing several things at the same time


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Wow. Your amazing at sculpting, & all of your work is beautiful.I'd seriously consider buying something from you . Your dog is stunning,too.


----------



## truffis (May 18, 2014)

Thanks a lot for your kind words


JazzyTheSiberian said:


> Wow. Your amazing at sculpting, & all of your work is beautiful.I'd seriously consider buying something from you . Your dog is stunning,too.


----------



## Kyndall54 (Apr 26, 2013)

Wow super beautiful!! Do you do commissions? Do you have an etsy shop or anything?


----------



## zack (May 27, 2013)

Beautiful dog and you are really clever, love the sculpture.


----------



## truffis (May 18, 2014)

Thanks a lot!


zack said:


> Beautiful dog and you are really clever, love the sculpture.


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Wow!! Sooo incredible. I'm also curious if you have an online shop? I'd love to see more!
Beautiful dog


----------



## truffis (May 18, 2014)

Thanks, beautiful dog too!


CandyLeopard said:


> Wow!! Sooo incredible. I'm also curious if you have an online shop? I'd love to see more!
> Beautiful dog


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 23, 2013)

Beautiful dog and sculptures.


Meagan


----------



## truffis (May 18, 2014)

Thanks a lot


dogloverforlife said:


> Beautiful dog and sculptures.
> 
> 
> Meagan


----------



## Hector4 (Sep 16, 2013)

Please share more of your work! They are amazing!


----------



## truffis (May 18, 2014)

Thanks!, i also use to draw with grapohite and charcoal pencils inspired by my friend. Here you are some drawings


----------



## truffis (May 18, 2014)

Hi again, just a sneak preview of a new sculpture i´m working on. Still a lot of work to do


----------



## CalliePup (May 19, 2014)

Absolutely obsessed with your work! Cannot wait to see the progress on the newest sculpture . It already looks amazing.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Simply beautiful work you do.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Wow, absolutely incredible!! Really love your work, and the German Shepherd theme helps


----------



## truffis (May 18, 2014)

Thanks a lot. And yes GSD theme helps a lot!.
This is a digital painting puppy


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks so much for posting these... it's made me pick up my hunk of SuperSculpey Firm and give it another go. I'm in awe of the fine detail you can get on such a small sculpt!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

So you molded one layer of sculpy and then cooked it and then molded another layer over that?


----------



## truffis (May 18, 2014)

happy to hear that, Supersculpey it´s great for detail modeling, good luck with your stuff.


DaySleepers said:


> Thanks so much for posting these... it's made me pick up my hunk of SuperSculpey Firm and give it another go. I'm in awe of the fine detail you can get on such a small sculpt!


----------



## truffis (May 18, 2014)

Keechak said:


> So you molded one layer of sculpy and then cooked it and then molded another layer over that?


 Not exactly, i sculpt the hole piece at the same time, then it goes to the kiln, and after that i smooth the surface and add final details before the molding process.

I´d do what you say if for example we wanted a dog with a cape. In that case i will bake first the dog and then sculpt the cape over the baked dog.

I hope this answer your question


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Do you do other breeds too? You'd have a lot of buyers here!

I adore this:


>


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

truffis said:


> Not exactly, i sculpt the hole piece at the same time, then it goes to the kiln, and after that i smooth the surface and add final details before the molding process.
> 
> I´d do what you say if for example we wanted a dog with a cape. In that case i will bake first the dog and then sculpt the cape over the baked dog.
> 
> I hope this answer your question


I had thought that the darker material over the wire armature was a cooked base that's why I asked. How are you doing things in this stage?


----------



## truffis (May 18, 2014)

AH, you´re right i didn´t understand you. I use an armature with some baked Supersculpey before start modeling. This helps a lot because the clay is very soft when modelling legs.


Keechak said:


> I had thought that the darker material over the wire armature was a cooked base that's why I asked. How are you doing things in this stage?


----------



## HyperFerret (Feb 7, 2009)

Your work is absolutely beautiful and amazing! I've never tried sculpting before but your thread has me wanting to learn how. I just may look into that!


----------



## truffis (May 18, 2014)

Thanks! ....and go ahead


----------



## truffis (May 18, 2014)

A good way to get rid of your dog´s excess energy


----------



## truffis (May 18, 2014)

I´ve made this digital painting mixing two of my biggest passions: German Shepherds and Game of Thrones.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

truffis said:


> I´ve made this digital painting mixing two of my biggest passions: German Shepherds and Game of Thrones.


lol I love it, is it titled "The Hounds"?


----------



## truffis (May 18, 2014)

Very close, "Dogs"


Keechak said:


> lol I love it, is it titled "The Hounds"?


----------



## kdawnk (Mar 26, 2014)

Hahaha beautifully done!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Just amazing! I am in love with your work. Do you do commission work?


----------



## truffis (May 18, 2014)

Thanks a lot!, yes, sometimes i do some comissions, you can send me a PM if you are interested


Damon'sMom said:


> Just amazing! I am in love with your work. Do you do commission work?


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Your work is amazing.



truffis said:


> I´ve made this digital painting mixing two of my biggest passions: German Shepherds and Game of Thrones.


----------



## truffis (May 18, 2014)

Thanks!, he is a very funny character to draw


HollowHeaven said:


> Your work is amazing.





kdawnk said:


> Hahaha beautifully done!


----------



## truffis (May 18, 2014)

Some more puppy inspiration...
"born to be wild"


----------



## truffis (May 18, 2014)

Working in a new drawing, this time a shepherds pride


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

These are great! Love the "Born to be wild" lol so cute.


----------



## truffis (May 18, 2014)

Thanks a lot, and congrats for your dog!


jade5280 said:


> These are great! Love the "Born to be wild" lol so cute.


----------



## truffis (May 18, 2014)

Finally done my "Blue Mountains pride" inspired by that amazing place in the surroundings of Sydney, Australia.


----------



## Mr Fritz (Sep 11, 2014)

Wow, amazing! So lifelike! Great looking dog too!


----------



## truffis (May 18, 2014)

Thanks Mr. Fritz!


----------

